# CA S.E. Exam Results



## biged (Feb 10, 2011)

To All Who Took the CA S.E. Exam in the Fall 2010:

Has anybody gotten their letter yet from the CA Board? Passing letter, failure notice, refile application, diagnostic for the CA SESE, whatever. I haven't heard anything from the board yet. What is your situation?


----------



## kevo_55 (Feb 10, 2011)

I haven't recieved anything yet, but I had called the board yesterday. They didn't say that there was a problem or anything, it actually sounded like my letter was lost in the mail.

They basically said that they would reprint the letter and send it out in yesterday's mail.

I know that results are out. I know someone who has passed and he now has an SE license number online.

I know that I currently don't an SE license number. I also know that I'm not the only one. :suicide1:


----------



## biged (Feb 10, 2011)

kevo_55 said:


> I haven't recieved anything yet, but I had called the board yesterday. They didn't say that there was a problem or anything, it actually sounded like my letter was lost in the mail.
> They basically said that they would reprint the letter and send it out in yesterday's mail.
> 
> I know that results are out. I know someone who has passed and he now has an SE license number online.
> ...


Same here kevo_55. I don't have my S.E. number either but I just wanted to know the refile dates and my diagnostic.

On another note, I think I'll give myself a little break from this S.E. thing. The whole experience and process drains the life out of me. I think I need to do something a little more encouraging.

My condolences to you and I for not getting our CA S.E. numbers. I'm sure it will happen in the future ... just not on this go around.


----------



## kevo_55 (Feb 10, 2011)

Maybe so, but don't count anything out until you get the diagnostic.

You might be able to have the essay portion of your exam re-graded.

Well, I still am knocking on wood but I do see the writing on the wall.


----------



## RetrofiT (Feb 10, 2011)

kevo_55 said:


> Maybe so, but don't count anything out until you get the diagnostic.
> You might be able to have the essay portion of your exam re-graded.
> 
> Well, I still am knocking on wood but I do see the writing on the wall.


Hi Guys, i had the same problem...all of the results came out on 1/26 and that night i noticed that 80 new licenses were added (not mine). I waited for the letter until finally this past monday i decided to contact them to say WTF! They said i should already have received and that they would reissue me the letter. Well yesterday i checked the license server on a whim and my license had been added. I also received the reissued letter (which was dated 1/7/2011) in the mail late yesterday evening. I think there was some mixup with stuff at the office or something and they realized that they forgot to add me. I assumed i had failed the exam so i was shocked when i learned i had passed and am now an SE (still in shock). So don't give up, seems like they missed a couple of people...keep your fingers crossed! Good luck guys!


----------



## kevo_55 (Feb 10, 2011)

Hey congrats RetrofiT!!! :bananalama:

Thanks for sharing your story. It gives us some hope!


----------



## biged (Feb 10, 2011)

RetrofiT said:


> kevo_55 said:
> 
> 
> > Maybe so, but don't count anything out until you get the diagnostic.
> ...


Retrofit,

You're awsome, dude! I was getting ready to praise kevo_55 for his optimism (I should be so optimistic) but then you shared your story! Therefore, I guess all hope is NOT lost.

Congratulations on being a newly minted CA S.E. You accomplished something only a few have so you deserve every bit of commendation. Enjoy your license!


----------



## RetrofiT (Feb 10, 2011)

biged said:


> RetrofiT said:
> 
> 
> > kevo_55 said:
> ...



Thanks! Just read your posts and thought that maybe it's a good thing for you guys that they screwed up sending the letter??? the statistics said that 87 people passed the test and they had only put up like 78 licenses that day (although maybe there were people that didn't pass the SEII...although it would be highly unlikely to pass that redunkulously hard CA SE test and fail the SE II...they are clearly different levels of difficulty). Just thought that a little optimism would help! I was miserable the last two weeks just like you guys so i wish you the best!


----------



## kevo_55 (Feb 10, 2011)

^^ Thanks man!

Who knows biged, maybe they just lost the proof of our SEII passing somewhere.

Still, I know that anything can happen. I am still knocking on wood.


----------



## biged (Feb 10, 2011)

kevo_55 said:


> ^^ Thanks man!
> Who knows biged, maybe they just lost the proof of our SEII passing somewhere.
> 
> Still, I know that anything can happen. I am still knocking on wood.


Thanks kevo_55. I hope I've passed the CA SESE but unfortunately, NCEES took away my wood to knock on when they told me I failed the SE II....

Sad, huh. Anyways, I'd love to know I passed something...


----------



## WaEngineer (Feb 10, 2011)

What is the passing rate for the CA SE? I hope it is not 20% like WA!


----------



## biged (Feb 10, 2011)

WaEngineer said:


> What is the passing rate for the CA SE? I hope it is not 20% like WA!



I think it was 29%. You mean to tell me WA S.E. Exam is more hideous than CA?


----------



## kevo_55 (Feb 10, 2011)

biged said:


> Thanks kevo_55. I hope I've passed the CA SESE but unfortunately, NCEES took away my wood to knock on when they told me I failed the SE II....
> Sad, huh. Anyways, I'd love to know I passed something...


Sorry to hear that biged. I thought that you had passed it already just like me.


----------



## biged (Feb 10, 2011)

kevo_55 said:


> biged said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks kevo_55. I hope I've passed the CA SESE but unfortunately, NCEES took away my wood to knock on when they told me I failed the SE II....
> ...



Yeah, me too. I was sure I passed it after taking it. However, it appears that wasn't the case. The diagnostic wasn't much help so I really don't know how to pass something like this. It seems like I really need to take a review course if I expect to do well.


----------



## ichiro (Feb 10, 2011)

RetrofiT said:


> kevo_55 said:
> 
> 
> > Maybe so, but don't count anything out until you get the diagnostic.
> ...


congratulations retrofit! hope we post more good news on this forum soon.


----------



## ichiro (Feb 11, 2011)

biged said:


> WaEngineer said:
> 
> 
> > What is the passing rate for the CA SE? I hope it is not 20% like WA!
> ...


i think wa se iii rates have been around 20 percent for a long time. yes it is more hideous.


----------



## jessie74 (Feb 12, 2011)

I am one of those who have passed CA SEIII but failed with national SEII. I failed in Concrete portion, which I cannot believe. I am now trying to get my exam re-scored but I am not optismitic about it........



RetrofiT said:


> biged said:
> 
> 
> > RetrofiT said:
> ...


----------



## biged (Feb 12, 2011)

jessie74 said:


> I am one of those who have passed CA SEIII but failed with national SEII. I failed in Concrete portion, which I cannot believe. I am now trying to get my exam re-scored but I am not optismitic about it........
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks Jessie74. I don't feel like a total dork thanks to your post. This made my day!


----------



## McEngr (Feb 12, 2011)

bidEd: Sorry to hear about your SE II results. Don't give up hope. I "said" I was going to study for the WA SE III on my second try. But like most insane people, I did the same thing and expected different results. I will be prepping for the SE III, but I'm hoping to have get my personal life in order so that I can make room for the studying. It's very tough with 3 little boys in the house.

retrofit: I love your story. Congratulations! I can't imagine how proud you must feel! Make sure to celebrate in a big way because you have arrived at the threshold of SE supremacy! )


----------



## biged (Feb 12, 2011)

McEngr said:


> bidEd: Sorry to hear about your SE II results. Don't give up hope. I "said" I was going to study for the WA SE III on my second try. But like most insane people, I did the same thing and expected different results. I will be prepping for the SE III, but I'm hoping to have get my personal life in order so that I can make room for the studying. It's very tough with 3 little boys in the house.
> retrofit: I love your story. Congratulations! I can't imagine how proud you must feel! Make sure to celebrate in a big way because you have arrived at the threshold of SE supremacy! )


Thanks McENGR, wish you all the best for the next exam!


----------



## jessie74 (Feb 13, 2011)

Hi, biged:

Do you want to appeal your SEII?



biged said:


> McEngr said:
> 
> 
> > bidEd: Sorry to hear about your SE II results. Don't give up hope. I "said" I was going to study for the WA SE III on my second try. But like most insane people, I did the same thing and expected different results. I will be prepping for the SE III, but I'm hoping to have get my personal life in order so that I can make room for the studying. It's very tough with 3 little boys in the house.
> ...


----------



## biged (Feb 13, 2011)

jessie74 said:


> Hi, bigedo you want to appeal your SEII?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


jessie74,

I believe I have to call the CA Board. I still don't know the results of my SE III exam. I guess once I find out about the SE III, I'll make the decision about the SE II.

On a personal note, I think I need a vacation from all this ....


----------



## kevo_55 (Feb 13, 2011)

I didn't get my results on Friday or even Yesterday.

I'm still in limbo.


----------



## biged (Feb 13, 2011)

kevo_55 said:


> I didn't get my results on Friday or even Yesterday.
> I'm still in limbo.


Thanks kevo_55.

For those of us who took the CA SESE or SE III, please let us know at least when your letters arrived. You don't have to tell us the results, just let us know when you get the letter. This way, we'll know when to start calling the board to ask for ours if we haven't received them yet. Thanks.


----------



## CAPLS (Feb 14, 2011)

biged said:


> kevo_55 said:
> 
> 
> > I didn't get my results on Friday or even Yesterday.
> ...


If anyone that sat for the October 2010 California State Structural exam has not received those results yet, please email me at [email protected] so I can resolve.

Thank you


----------



## biged (Feb 14, 2011)

CAPLS said:


> biged said:
> 
> 
> > kevo_55 said:
> ...


Received my letter and diagnostic thanks to CAPELS!


----------



## kevo_55 (Feb 14, 2011)

As did I. (Thanks Ric!)

I passed the CA: Structural exam!!

There is some kind of goof up on my SE2 exam though. Apparently I failed to show up to take it, but I have actually already taken &amp; passed it outside of CA. I think it will be fixed within the week or so.

I would much rather fix this issue than have to retake another exam any day.


----------



## biged (Feb 14, 2011)

kevo_55 said:


> As did I. (Thanks Ric!)
> I passed the CA: Structural exam!!
> 
> There is some kind of goof up on my SE2 exam though. Apparently I failed to show up to take it, but I have actually already taken &amp; passed it outside of CA. I think it will be fixed within the week or so.
> ...



Does this mean that you, kevo_55, are a CA S.E.? :bananadoggywow:


----------



## ichiro (Feb 14, 2011)

kevo_55 said:


> As did I. (Thanks Ric!)
> I passed the CA: Structural exam!!
> 
> There is some kind of goof up on my SE2 exam though. Apparently I failed to show up to take it, but I have actually already taken &amp; passed it outside of CA. I think it will be fixed within the week or so.
> ...


congrats kevo!!!


----------



## WaEngineer (Feb 15, 2011)

kevo_55 said:


> As did I. (Thanks Ric!)
> I passed the CA: Structural exam!!
> 
> There is some kind of goof up on my SE2 exam though. Apparently I failed to show up to take it, but I have actually already taken &amp; passed it outside of CA. I think it will be fixed within the week or so.
> ...


Nice job Kevo!!!


----------



## kevo_55 (Feb 15, 2011)

biged said:


> Does this mean that you, kevo_55, are a CA S.E.? :bananadoggywow:


As of right now, technically no. In a week, most likely yes. arty-smiley-048:

Thanks everyone! I'm taking a well deserved break from studying!


----------



## RetrofiT (Feb 15, 2011)

kevo_55 said:


> biged said:
> 
> 
> > Does this mean that you, kevo_55, are a CA S.E.? :bananadoggywow:
> ...



I TOLD U!!! Congrats kevo...or should I say 5608!!!


----------



## zhoutt8 (Feb 15, 2011)

Conratulations!!! I am going to take it in the coming October, any tips to study for SE III? Or any used material for sale? Thanks.



RetrofiT said:


> kevo_55 said:
> 
> 
> > biged said:
> ...


----------



## McEngr (Feb 15, 2011)

Congrats kevo! No surprise, you are a bright structural engineer!


----------



## kevo_55 (Feb 15, 2011)

Thanks everyone!! And McEngr, you are too kind!

Also, the CA Board figured everything out so I'm all set.

Zhoutt8, I'll make a new topic to talk about the October 2011 SE3 exams. I don't have any material to sell because my work bought everything for me. (So, my work owns the material.)


----------



## zhoutt8 (Feb 15, 2011)

Glad that everything works fine for you. Hopefully, we all make it soon. One more question, how do you think CBC and IBC? Does that work if we just have IBC? Also, if you don't mind, could you list some material which you think a big help for the study. Thanks.



kevo_55 said:


> Thanks everyone!! And McEngr, you are too kind!
> Also, the CA Board figured everything out so I'm all set.
> 
> Zhoutt8, I'll make a new topic to talk about the October 2011 SE3 exams. I don't have any material to sell because my work bought everything for me. (So, my work owns the material.)


----------



## bcy (Feb 15, 2011)

Congratulations, kevo!


----------



## kevo_55 (Feb 15, 2011)

Thanks bcy!



zhoutt8 said:


> Glad that everything works fine for you. Hopefully, we all make it soon. One more question, how do you think CBC and IBC? Does that work if we just have IBC? Also, if you don't mind, could you list some material which you think a big help for the study. Thanks.


zhoutt8, I would recommend getting the CBC. Using the IBC may be ok for the Civil Seismic exam, but simply won't cut it for the Structural exam. Depending on the building and 3rd party review required, you may need to use a seperate version of chapters like 16A rather than 16. Or 22A rather than 22. The CBC has seperate chapters for certain buildings and the differences between them can vary.

In the next few weeks I'll list what I had used to study for the exam, but there is a list which is everything that I had and more in this thread: http://engineerboards.com/index.php?showtopic=12609


----------



## zhoutt8 (Feb 16, 2011)

Thanks, kevo_55. Guess I need to find a CBC.


----------

